Ask HN: What's the most thought provoking short story you've read? - jason_zig
======
csquires
The Egg by Andy Weir
[http://www.galactanet.com/oneoff/theegg_mod.html](http://www.galactanet.com/oneoff/theegg_mod.html)

~~~
htanirs
It was Excellent. Sometimes I feel the other way. I am the only human and
everything else is made up.

~~~
quickthrower2
I’m real

------
jqbx_jason
"Winter Dreams" by Fitzgerald is pretty great. It changed my perspective on
wealth and has in general stuck with me for a long time:
[https://public.wsu.edu/~campbelld/engl494/winterdreams.pdf](https://public.wsu.edu/~campbelld/engl494/winterdreams.pdf)

------
wintercarver
Funes the Memorious, by Borges. "About" a dude (Funes) suffering from an
infinite memory, written in a non-fiction tone/style.

[http://vigeland.caltech.edu/ist4/lectures/funes%20borges.pdf](http://vigeland.caltech.edu/ist4/lectures/funes%20borges.pdf)

------
minnca
Not sure about MOST thought-provoking, but "The Bookmaking Habits of Select
Species" and "State Change" (both by Ken Liu) are two good ones I read
recently and think a lot about.

------
3minus1
I read a lot of good ones in school:

* Hills like White Elephants by Hemingway * A Good Man is Hard to Find by Flannery O'Connor * Harrison Bergeron by Vonnegut * Most Dangerous Game

------
milkcircle
I recommend "The Merchant and the Alchemist's Gate" by Ted Chiang! An
excellent sci-fi story set in the past that explores themes of guilt and
repentance.

------
bloodorange
Metamorphosis by Kafka

~~~
perilunar
[http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/5200](http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/5200)

------
masonic
"Postpaid to Paradise" aka "Postmarked for Paradise" aka "The Marvelous Stamps
from El Dorado", a short story by Robert Arthur.

------
giardini
"A Christmas Carol" by Charles Dickens.

------
AnimalMuppet
"For sale, Baby shoes, Never worn."

Attributed to Hemingway, but he may have cribbed the idea from others...

------
arthev
"The Machine Stops" by Forster sent me for a loop back in high school.

------
simonblack
"The last man alive was alone in a room. He locked the door."

------
auslegung
The open boat by Stephen Crane is amazingly well written

------
Jackypot
"I have no mouth and I must scream"

------
altsyset
The Stranger by Albert Camus

